# can I smoke sausage w/out cure?



## bigbrad123 (Dec 22, 2005)

Wondering if it is ok to smoke venison sausage if I did not add cure to the recipe? I followed a new recipe and it didn't include cure. I am new at this and didn't read until afterward that you need to add cure if you plan on smoking the meat. What does everyone think? Thanks.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

I assume you have already done it.You are supposed to add cure because at the temps in the smoker with the smoke driving out the oxygen it is perfect for food bacteria to grow.So if you have already done it.....you are taking a chance.


----------



## Old Hunter (Mar 8, 2002)

I use a little cure as possible. I also cold smoke. My smoke house is very unsophisticated being a few pieces of plywood that bolt toghether and form a large box about 4x6.Do not use treated plywood. The door is usually a large piece of cardboard that is attached with a piece of lath for a hinge on one side and it wraps around the front to be a door. Its modular so I can take it apart and store it in a shed.I will wrap some plastic or a $3.00 plastic tarp over it to keep the smoke in. About 6 curtain rods inside to hang the the rings on. A smoke house does not have to be a fancy operation and you dont want to keep the heat in ,cold smoking is the way to go. You dont want to cook the sausage , heat will push the jucies right through to caseing and will make the meat stick to the casing. keep it as cool as possible.My method of making smoke is cheap and easy. A large size paint pan and a electric barbecue starter.Put the starter in the paint tray and cover with water soaked wood chips ,blocks or whatever you want to smoke with. Keep a close eye on the chips as they will flame up,unplug the electric starter when it gets too hot.Smoking time about 6 hrs depending on how airtight the smokehouse is. 
bigbrad try some of your sausage it wont kill you(I may be wrong).


----------



## bigbrad123 (Dec 22, 2005)

I hadn't smoked it yet. So this morning I just cut open the casings, took out the sausage, added some cure, mixed it up good, and restuffed. Hopefully I'm not living in the bathroom after I eat it!


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Old Hunter,

I would suggest you cover the paint tray with tin foil.Poke a hole in the top of it the size of a 50 cent piece.The smoke will billow out and you will never have flare ups.


----------



## Old Hunter (Mar 8, 2002)

Ken thats a great idea I'm going to try it. I wont have to babysit the smoker so much. Thanks


----------

